# setci fără sirec, vintire şi taliene



## Fluffster

Traduc un text şi am ȋntȃlnit unii termeni (pescăreşti) pe care a trebuit să-i caut ȋn dicţionar chiar ȋn romȃnă.
„Pe parcursul anilor 2008-2011, în staţiile de prelevare a probelor, s-au folosit pentru capturarea materialului biologic setci (cu dimensiunile ochiului a = 30 - 80 mm), setci fără sirec (a = 12 - 14 mm) şi unelte tip capcană (vintire şi taliane).”
Am găsit traducere pentru setcă = fishing net, taliane = trawl line/setline/trotline însă pentru vintir şi sirec nu.


----------



## farscape

Îţi sugerez să citeşti articolul din wiki despre _fishing net_: cred că te va ajuta să identifici (mai bine) plasele din textul tău. _Fishing net _e un termen generic pentru *plasă de pescuit*.

Later,

.


----------



## farscape

Din articolul de aici:

setcă simplă - gill net
setcă cu sirec - trammel net

f.


----------



## Fluffster

Le-am identificat şi pe celelalte două: 1) Talian – stake net. 2) Vintir – fyke net.


----------

